# new to decoy hunting waterfowl



## wagner24314 (Nov 27, 2007)

i just got some avery decoys and all the god damded paint chips off like no other. is this normal for decs to do this?


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Its normal for Avery decoys. You either have to be delicate with them or get bigfoots.


----------



## wagner24314 (Nov 27, 2007)

so big foots are better than Avery?


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

avery dekes do get chipped up if you don't handle them with care. We throw ours around all over the place and they get pretty chipped up but we don't have a problem with not getting our birds. if i didn't buy averys i would get the big foots, a lot more durable but i don't think they look quite as nice.

my :2cents:


----------



## wagner24314 (Nov 27, 2007)

I See that they are popular, but if the paint falls off avery decoys why do people keep buying them?


----------



## cmhlop72 (Feb 24, 2007)

is this thread meant purely to start another decoy war?

because if it is...save your money and buy a dozen dsds.

game over.


----------



## wagner24314 (Nov 27, 2007)

I didn't know decoys fought each other. Maybe the U.N. can start some peace talks between the different races of decoys and they can all live in peace. I just asked the question to find out which decoy would be the best one for my dollar.


----------



## wagner24314 (Nov 27, 2007)

Where do I find DSD decoys at?


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

You just need to evaluate what you want from your decoys. Some people don't care if a decoy isn't perfect looking as long as it will last for 10 years or more (Bigfoots). Others are concerned with having a great looking decoy spread and are continually buying and replacing beat up dekes (Averys). Neither one is right or wrong, we hunt over half and half. We have about 4 dozen bigfoots that we just pile in the nose of the trailer and a bunch of Avery's that we keep in slotted bags in the rear of the trailer. Depending on the situation we will go either all Avery, all bigfoot, or combine both.


----------



## cmhlop72 (Feb 24, 2007)

dave smith decoys

honestly the best dekes you can hunt over, and if you spend the money for these and dont take care of them... :eyeroll:


----------



## snowkiller (Mar 19, 2005)

Avery decoys cant be thrown around.there is no better decoy than bigfoots,you can throw them around and they will stand the test of time.All the people are going to avery and they SUCK,I know for a fact that foots kill geese and are durable.I bought 3 dozen avery pros and sold them all,paint chipping and there stands suck.Ill put two or three windsocks in my foots for movment.BIGFOOTS :beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Avery's do chip. Thats why I have bigfoots. I have some avery's but I love my bigfoots.

I think next year I am going to get some tame geese. train them buggers to walk around. Get a few good ones to go to the roost and get the birds. Im thinking it will work good!


----------



## wagner24314 (Nov 27, 2007)

I am buying all bigfoots in the future. Avery must have some serious quality control issues. I found the dave smith decoys and they look awsome, but I don't want to spend that much right now. Thanks for your input.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I don't think it makes a danged bit of diff to the birds. Avery, Big Foot, Higdon, whatever...they all work on geese.

I bought a dozen FFD's because the price was right at $140 per six. Other than that, I'd probably went in another direction.

Good luck and sorry to hear about your misfortune,
Dan


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

Geese can be extremely smart at times but some people give them to much credit. Id worry more about concealment, calling, flagging, and location before i would worry if bigfoots or averys are better. As long as you do your homework and are at the right place at the right time, both brands are gonna kill the birds. I'd personally just look for someone to put them on sale and buy whatever comes to the cheapest. Thats what we've done in the past and we've certainly havent had any problems shooting birds


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

A dozen DSD"S? Thats half a years pay for most of us. I have Avery's, bigfoots, flambeaus, carry-lites, and outlaws and I kill birds over them all the time. Frankly, I dont think the geese give a rats a$$ about brand name. We throw our decoys in the trailer and take them out when its time to hunt and everyone of them has paint chips and dings and dents but a goose thats close enough to see a paint chip is a goose that will be dead real quick.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

wyogoose said:


> everyone of them has paint chips and dings and dents but a goose thats close enough to see a paint chip is a goose that will be dead real quick.


agreed :beer:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Friggin A


----------

